# pre BC Gilde - alter WoW Hase sucht



## Inmáte (11. Juni 2008)

Hallo liebe Community 

Nach nun sehr langer WoW Pause dank BC Frust kam mir nun die Idee nochmal einen Neuanfang zu wagen, und zwar wie in den guten alten Zeiten, da ich WoW wieder so erleben will wie es mal war, und weswegen ich dieses Spiel überhaupt anfing und so liebte (auch wenn es nie wieder genau soo wird wie vorher). 

Deshalb, bin ich auf der Suche nach einer Gilde, die wie ich seit den ersten Tagen von World of Warcraft dabei ist und das Spiel so mag wie es mal war, und die diese Seiten von WoW lieben die es einfach damals so herrausragend machten. 
Ich möchte mich aber nur auf den 60iger Content beschränken, sprich - kein BC, maximum Stufe 60. 

Wenn es solch eine Gilde gibt, oder Leute die sich vielleicht das gleiche wünschen wie ich und mir mir gemeinsam einen Neuanfang oder sogar eine Gildengründung wagen wollen, sollen sich bitte hier bei mir melden, ich würde mich sehr sehr freuen. 

Ein paar punkte die ich mir von solch einer Gilde/Gemeinschaft erwarte währen: 

# Liebe zum Oldschool, suche Leute mit denen ich das teilen kann 
# Gewisse geistige Reife und alter, suche keinen Kindergarten 
# Erfahrung im Oldschool Bereich 
# Aktivität und zuverlässigkeit, möchte meine Idee bzw. das vorhaben einer solchen Gilde beizutreten verwirklichen und durchziehen sowie aktiv die alten Instanzen Raiden und all die schönen Dinge des pre BC erleben. 
# alte Raids sowie 60iger BGs

Die Gilde/Gemeinschaft sollte nicht einfach nur so Just4Fun bisschen Oldschool betreiben sondern wirklich aktiv und ausschließlich den 60iger Bereich ausleben. Deshalb sollte auf den Spiel-Accounts auch kein BC aktiv sein.

Hier auch noch ein paar Punkte zu mir: 

# 19 Jahre alt, komme aus Österreich 
# Spiele seit Release 
# Viele Erfahrungen im Oldschool Bereich 
# Liebe und Treue zum pre BC World of Warcraft ^^ 
# Trotz Berufstätigkeit, Familie und Freunden sehr aktiv 

Ich hoffe ihr versteht mich und wisst was ich im groben und ganzen Suche, und ich hoffe auch das sich hier Leute melden die genauso empfinden wie ich. Allianz oder Horde ist egal, genauso wie Server.

Bis bald und liebe Grüße


----------



## Egst (11. Juni 2008)

hi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also ich war auch leidenschaftlicher wow spieler hab auch lange zeit bc gespielt nur dann hatte ich irgendwie keine lust mehr weil das game irgendwie so mehr patch das kommen so langweiliger wirds.
hab jetzt ne weile schon wow pause gemacht würd aber gerne wieder anfangen wenn sich so ne classikgilde zusammenfindet mit genug lvl 60er

ich selbst komm auch aus österreich
16 jahre alt 
hab vor bc leider nur zg, mc und aq20 ein wenig von innen gesehen mit meinen schurken
bc war ich schon erfolgreicher mit meinen def tank aber so länger ich bc spiele so langweiliger wars

mfg 
ein lvl60 oldschool inis vermisser



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Inmáte (11. Juni 2008)

Egst schrieb:


> hi
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Grüß dich

Auch wenn ich an ein mindestalter von 18 Jahren dachte erhoffe ich mir wohl eine gewisse geistige Reife, ich meld mich gerne mal bei dir da wir gerade was am Aufbau haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

lg


----------



## Egst (11. Juni 2008)

Inmáte schrieb:


> Grüß dich
> 
> Auch wenn ich an ein mindestalter von 18 Jahren dachte erhoffe ich mir wohl eine gewisse geistige Reife, ich meld mich gerne mal bei dir da wir gerade was am Aufbau haben
> 
> ...




also so geistig hinten is man mit 16 auch net mehr (manchmal denk ich mir sogar das es sogar umgekhert is wenn ich mir manche arbeitskollegen von mir anschau) naja und auf jedenfall ich spam net rum und sowas wie ich muss leider off weils meine mammi sagt wirst bei mir auch nie erleben falls du sowas meinst.

naja auf jedenfall wär dabei auch bei gründung einer neuen classic gilde weil irgendwie hört man net grad viel von anderen classic gilden...

und kann mir wer sagen muss ich das ich nur pre bc spiel nen neuen acc machen oder muss ich da einfach nur das normale wow instaliieren und kann dann mit dem acc spielen den ich eigentlich auch schon für bc erweitert hatte??

Mfg Egst


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (11. Juni 2008)

was ich nie verstehen werde ist, warum???

ein mmorpg enwickelt sich mit der zeit immer weiter.

solange blizz keine old school server bereit stellt, wird sich das konzept von einzelnen leuten nie ernsthaft durchsetzen. zumindist nicht über einen längeren zeitraum.

dennoch, viel glück bei deiner suche.


----------



## Regok (3. Juli 2008)

also ich wäre dabei

auf welchem server denn?


----------



## Alpax (6. Juli 2008)

das klingt zwar reizvoll aber ich glaube das das interesse allgemein zu gering ist!


----------



## koxer92 (7. Juli 2008)

Also ich hatte heute gerade die selbe Idee ( siehe Gildenforum: Helft beim aufbau von <Apocalypse> ). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich wäre dabei da ich nämlich gerne die alten Raids gerne mal sehen würde, da keine Gilde die mehr geht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG
                       Koxer 92

Ps: Wenn Rechtschreibfehler enthalten sind, entschuldige ich mich dafür !


----------



## Andi 0815 (12. Juli 2008)

Grüße,

Da ich auch gerne wieder pre BC spielen und raiden würde, da es einfach mehr Spass gemacht hat, würde ich auf jedenfall mitmachen.

Nur die Frage ist: muss ich mir einen weiteren Account [ohne/u] BC zulegen oder wie muss ich das machen?

Wollt ihr Horde oder Allianz spielen?



LG, Andi


----------



## Michael_ (16. Juli 2008)

Zum Thema Pre BC. Ich hab auch angefangen vor BC kam aber nur einmal dazu Ony zu legen mehr auch leider nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  da kam auch schon BC raus.
In meiner Gilde habe ich aber schon auch jez mit 70 die alten 60er innis besucht, zb.: MC ,AQ20.

War ein tolles Gefühl. Es ist net vergleichbar mit Level 60 aber mit 10 70ern die noch nie AQ waren war das auch ein wundervolles erlebnis.
Und auf unserem Server wird sogar wieder Naxx geraidet mit 23 Leuten.

Es werden sich aber leider nie genug 60er finden auf einem Realm für so ein Unterfangen. Da spielen die meisten lieber auf 70 und raiden dann vielleicht noch einmal nur um drin gewesen zu sein. (Like Me)

MFG



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und ja du brauchst nen Acc ohne BC. Also nen neuen wenn du deinen schon erweitert hast.


----------



## Frek01 (16. Juli 2008)

meld dich ma bei http://srv2.playerhost.net/enjoythepast/forum/index.php
is ne horden classic gilde


----------



## jolk (17. Juli 2008)

Ich selber leite auf dem Realm "Blackrock" eine Allianz Classic Gilde. Sind aber leider noch im Aufbau und suchen deshalb noch fleißig Member. Wir gehen Zg/Mc/Aq und vllt später auch mal Bwl etc. Bei Interesse /w Donponpon  ingame. (ich weiß dass es ein scheiß name ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------

